# Cauliflower Bites



## luckytrim (Jan 29, 2009)

Cauliflower Bites 
1 head of cauliflower, separated into florets 
pinch of msg 
oil for deep frying 
Batter: 
1/2 cup refined flour 
1/4 cup corn flour 
1/4 teaspoon chili powder 
salt to taste 
water as needed 
Rinse the florets, sprinkle a little salt and msg 
and set aside for 5 minutes. Combine the  batter ingredients. Beat well to a thick coating batter. 
Heat the oil in a deep frying pan. Dip the florets one by one in the batter and deep fry 
until golden brown. 
Serve with your favorite dipping sauces, or as is.
Works well with Broccoli also.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 29, 2009)

Someone's on a veggie roll! Thanks, lt. Another good one!


----------

